# Pantry Storage



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

Still in "Orgainizing" mode here. Trying to get ready for the start of camping season. Does anyone have any suggestions for a useful mod for the pantry shelves? They are very deep and I can picture having to "dig" when they are stocked for the season. Has anyone installed a pull-out drawer in theirs? I was looking online and did see a couple of possibilities.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

In our 28RSDS it came with 2 pull out drawers. We added 2 more that were rubbermaid. I think we got them at lowes. They didn't have cancy ball bearing slides, but then again, they also didn't tend to slide out while in transit like the others did.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We made pull-out drawers of sort that enable us to remove them and keep them in our home. This makes it very easy to pack and un-pack our dry goods. Plus, they make getting to things in the back of each drawer very easy to get to. You just pull the drawer out with one hand and grab what you need the the other then push the drawer back in. Our pantry is next to the refrig so each drawer is about 24" deep. phillip


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

jdpm said:


> We made pull-out drawers of sort that enable us to remove them and keep them in our home. This makes it vey easy to pack and un-pack our dry goods. Plus, they make getting to things in the back of each drawer very easy to get to. You just pull the drawer out with one hand and grab what you need the the other then push the drawer back in. Our pantry is net to the refrig so each drawer is about 24" deep. phillip


Phillip, Would you be able to post a pic or two? I'm intrigued.
Mary


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I used wire baskets that fit in a wire holder. these are about 18" long and about 6" wide. I just screwed the frame to the bottom of the cabinet, drawer fits inside. works great. I also mounted those round push lights above each basket. I'll check my link in my signature i might have pics.

Kevin


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I do have pics in my link. it's in my signature just click our travels and thing. then go to Mods and additions.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Mary. We'd be glad to post some pix in about 2 weeks. That is our next trip, so I will photograph the drawers at that time and some "action" shots of them, as well. 
In the meantime, we constructed them out of lightweight luan board. They are glued/screwed together and are quite strong. we placed felt pads along the bottom to ease in sliding in the pantry and to avoid scratching the pantry and any surface at home. 
They have worked out very well. We just could not find anything on the market that fit our pantry compartments. 
Look for the pix in 2 weeks. phillip


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a picture in my mod links of how i modified my pantry lower door (had a panel for the bottom 12") You can see more pictures of the pull outs in the link.

Here is one


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

jdpm said:


> We made pull-out drawers of sort that enable us to remove them and keep them in our home. This makes it very easy to pack and un-pack our dry goods. Plus, they make getting to things in the back of each drawer very easy to get to. You just pull the drawer out with one hand and grab what you need the the other then push the drawer back in. Our pantry is next to the refrig so each drawer is about 24" deep. phillip


I can attest that his homemade drawers are cool! I am still waiting for my DH to make me some







unless you want to do it for me Phillip


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

I added two wood drawers on full extension slides to the lower two shelves, the top one we just put pull out plastic tubs. I built the drawers custom to fit and added a drop bolt on the front of each one to keep them locked in place during transit. They help a lot!

I'll post a some pics when I get home.
Bruce


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Last year my DW and I found plastic baskets, that came in different colors and sizes. The pull out drawers are awesome, but we decided that the baskets were a little easier on the wallet and were perfect for our needs. These baskets are not mounted, just sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

I found this website and am off to measure my pantry shelves. These aren't too expensive and might work.
http://rolloutkitchendrawers.com/index.html
Mary


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I really liked those shelves on the website...right up to the length part. My shelves are only 15 1/2 inches deep, these shelves are 21 + inches.....bummer.


----------



## campermom (Jul 31, 2009)

Mary said:


> I found this website and am off to measure my pantry shelves. These aren't too expensive and might work.
> http://rolloutkitchendrawers.com/index.html
> Mary


I went to this website. These shelves are great! Easy to install and keep clean as they are molded plastic. They do not have a lock mechanism so I installed a child lock on the pantry door for extra insurance. Inexpensive to boot. Thanks Mary.


----------

